# New Code adoption



## peach (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm helping a jurisdiction adopt the 2009 codes...  they currently have a admin section of about 100 pages..  including titles like addresses and authority to require special inspections.  Mind NUMBING trying to figure it out...

Does anyone include addressing in the admin chapter of the building code.. (zoning, fire?)..

does anyone bother to exclude federal property?  (Since they exclude themselves from local jurisdiction).

We're trying to get to the ICC admin sections with a few local amendments.. the longer I read this admin section.. the more I want a nap..


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: New Code adoption

We have it in both zoning and fire ordianances to amend our adopted fire code. 4" numbers @ 25' setback; 8" @ 50' and +12" @ 100' or greater.  We don't have any feds but would explain that if they want emergency personnel to show up when dispatched, we would advise putting up the numbers.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 21, 2010)

Re: New Code adoption

100 pages? YIKES!

I amended a couple words........ let zoning take care of it..........


----------



## north star (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: New Code adoption

*We do min. 4" on all residentials, ...usually at / around the front door.   We try to*

*get 6" numbers placed at front entrance of all new businesses and new [ Comm. ]*

*construction.     We haven't had to deal with any federal projects yet, but agree*

*with FMB, "If you want our emergency response personnel to show up,  then please*

*put up the numbers on your building!"*

*If residences are set back off the street a long distance, we try to get them to*

*install a road side set of numbers,  in addition to the required numbers at the front*

*door.    Yes, we have people here who do not want "ANY" kind of numbers attached*

*to their house, or at their driveway.      I guess that they expect the emergency*

*response personnel will just automatically know where to go.    *


----------



## Mule (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: New Code adoption

We use the Fire Code for a minimum height;

SECTION 505

PREMISES IDENTIFICATION

505.1 Address numbers. New and existing buildings shall

have approved address numbers, building numbers or

approved building identification placed in a position that is

plainly legible and visible from the street or road fronting the

property. These numbers shall contrast with their background.

Address numbers shall be Arabic numerals or alphabet letters.

Numbers shall be a minimum of 4 inches (102 mm) high with a

minimum stroke width of 0.5 inch (12.7 mm).

Then use the IRC if 4” letters aren’t large enough OR plainly visible from the street.

SECTION R321

SITE ADDRESS

R321.1 Premises identification. Approved numbers or

addresses shall be provided for all new buildings in such a position

as to be plainly visible and legible from the street or road

fronting the property.


----------



## FredK (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: New Code adoption

Address not in administration chapter.  FWIW we used the 97 UBC adminstrative section to regulate the codes.

Federal, state and schools exempt from codes. If they want to opt out they can but so far they haven't done that.

Fire dept requires a 12 inch letter of contrasting color on building.

Any sign needs the same address on it(zoning ordiance), height not regulated. So you can not have the adress on one and not the other.  Suites have to be adressed before a final in given either as bld or tenant improvement.


----------



## Alias (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: New Code adoption

Address requirements are in the City code.  Minimum 4" and corresponding width.  Building numbers are determined by the FM.

Sue


----------



## beach (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: New Code adoption

6" commercial, 4" residential, numbers non combustible, contrasting, externally or internally ILLUMUNATED to be visible at night............etc.


----------



## ewenme (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: New Code adoption

Specifics of addressing are in the Zoning Code.

Ok Peach, what'd you do to deserve community service work?

All kidding aside, some jurisdictions need all the help they can get. I recommend the KISS method and work with the legal counsel for the jurisdiction, becuase he has to defend what you write.  :twisted:


----------



## barlovian (Feb 24, 2010)

Re: New Code adoption

The 2009 IRC includes the following requirement for house addresses:

R319.1 Address numbers.

Buildings shall have approved address numbers, building numbers or approved building identification placed in a position that is plainly legible and visible from the street or road fronting the property. These numbers shall contrast with their background. Address numbers shall be Arabic numbers or alphabetical letters. Numbers shall be a minimum of 4 inches (102 mm) high with a minimum stroke width of 1/2 inch (12.7 mm). Where access is by means of a private road and the building address cannot be viewed from the public way, a monument, pole or other sign or means shall be used to identify the structure.


----------

